

Google begged Steve Jobs for permission to hire engineers for its Paris office - jrl
http://pando.com/2014/03/27/how-steve-jobs-forced-google-to-cancel-its-plan-to-open-a-paris-office/

======
eliteraspberrie
Isn't it a good thing? Companies should be competing for talent, not vice
versa.

Once you reach the level of Jean-Marie Hullot and his team, you are lifetimes
past the _please hire me_ routine. So he spent the next couple years
travelling instead of helping Google sell more ads... good for him, his old
friend Jobs did him a favour.

~~~
dlgeek
And the engineers who worked for him and apparently stayed unemployed for
quite a few months due to the Google carrot in front of them?

